
'My whole life has been a lie': Sweden admits meatballs are Turkish - camtarn
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/may/03/my-whole-life-has-been-a-lie-sweden-admits-meatballs-are-turkish
======
mkempe
The claim is unfounded, and contradicts established facts, amongst which:
recipes for meatballs were common and used in Europe well before that (from
Roman Antiquity to England in the Middle Ages, for example); and Swedish
cooking was dominated by another, distinct form of meat preparation
(frikadeller) until and including the 19th century, well beyond the war-filled
life of Karl XII (1682-1718).

